# Stud Owners



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All

For all you stud owners, I was just wondering if you keep studs together or if they have separate quarters?
Would it be better for them to have another stud with them as a companion or would they fight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

I admit to feeling very very guilty that my stud is in on his own. I think if I was to introduce another stud now, they would fight although whether they would fight if they were introduced as kittens, I don't know.

My stud pen is right next to the queen pen so they can see each other anyway and are used to each others smells so my plan is to allow the queens to spend time with him obviously when we want them to mate but also when we are sure they aren't in season so that he gets some company.

Louise
X


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess when the studs are entertaining they would have to be seperated anyway, else there will be a threesome going on


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it depends on the cats. I have 2 stud boys living together with no problems at all, they get on with each other, but then both of them were born in my house. 

From what I have read, I think the issue comes when they have a visiting queen and what you do then. They obviously have to be separated at that point, I have read of someone having an issue when the boy that was taken out of the house was put back in after the queen had left. The boy that had stayed behind became very territorial. 

Alot of breeders have neuters keeping their stud boys company, but again it depends on the boy really and what he will accept.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I think it depends on the cats. I have 2 stud boys living together with no problems at all, they get on with each other, but then both of them were born in my house.
> 
> From what I have read, I think the issue comes when they have a visiting queen and what you do then. They obviously have to be separated at that point, I have read of someone having an issue when the boy that was taken out of the house was put back in after the queen had left. The boy that had stayed behind became very territorial.
> 
> Alot of breeders have neuters keeping their stud boys company, but again it depends on the boy really and what he will accept.


Thats really helpful - thanks yet again Kim


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Some people keep their boys in the house.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Some people keep their boys in the house.


Do not all of them spray then?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've heard people say some don't but I'm really not sure. Then some people may have a "stud" room in their house or something done so they spray can be cleaned, and some put nappies on their cats! Though to be fair I wouldn't have an inside stud, or an outdoor one for that matter LOL


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I've heard people say some don't but I'm really not sure. Then some people may have a "stud" room in their house or something done so they spray can be cleaned, and some put nappies on their cats! Though to be fair I wouldn't have an inside stud, or an outdoor one for that matter LOL


LOL my queens spray and im always cleaning the house. They are in the conservatory tho where its all hard surfaces and tiled so its easy.
Its just if they do it on the carpet in the other room that its hard!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> For all you stud owners, I was just wondering if you keep studs together or if they have separate quarters?
> Would it be better for them to have another stud with them as a companion or would they fight?


Well, if you had two Burmese stud cats, you would soon only have one (maximum) if you put them together, let's put it that way! 

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

It's best to keep them in separate quarters. Even if they appear to be getting on with each other a situation will arise where they will compete with each other and that is when the fur will fly........literally.
I have gone in and separated two fighting tom cats in the past and was nearly shredded for my efforts.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Having heard many a cat fight in my old neighborhood i can only imagine.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

I keep my studs in my home. I never keep more than one stud at a time (to reduce risk for spraying and fighting) and they walk freely with the other cats.

I've had both spraying males and non-spraying ones. The spraying ones get a room of their own (where they can spray as much as they like) where they sleep at night and daytime when I'm awake and at home they walk around freely with stud pants.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Cerridwen said:


> I keep my studs in my home. I never keep more than one stud at a time (to reduce risk for spraying and fighting) and they walk freely with the other cats.
> 
> I've had both spraying males and non-spraying ones. The spraying ones get a room of their own (where they can spray as much as they like) where they sleep at night and daytime when I'm awake and at home they walk around freely with stud pants.


Yes i was thinking about getting stud pants for my queens that are spraying - where did u get them from?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can use normal nappies, maybe the prem baby ones, just cut a hole for her tail. try it!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> you can use normal nappies, maybe the prem baby ones, just cut a hole for her tail. try it!


U serious fluff? LOL
Thinking about it though it would be more expensive to buy the disposables wouldnt it? At least if I got proper stud pants then I can wash & reuse - what do u reckon?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

My friend got a pair for one of her neuters that liked to decorate stuff from Purrsonal Touch............but you can make your own  here you go

Home Made Stud Pants & Overalls for Cats

My two stud boys have never fought with each other.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> My friend got a pair for one of her neuters that liked to decorate stuff from Purrsonal Touch............but you can make your own  here you go
> 
> Home Made Stud Pants & Overalls for Cats
> 
> My two stud boys have never fought with each other.


Im no good with a sewing maching Kim. I have contacted someone on ebay in the US that is willing to ship to me for a reasonable price.
If someone in the UK has a sewing machine they would make a killing as I have looked all over and cant find anywhere that sells them!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Cerridwen said:


> I've had both spraying males and non-spraying ones. The spraying ones get a room of their own (where they can spray as much as they like) where they sleep at night and daytime when I'm awake and at home they walk around freely with stud pants.


I know this will sound stupid but I'll ask anyway.

Do you have to keep your eye on your stud when he is wearing the stud pants incase he needs a poo?

I know I'm sad but I've often wondered about this aspect of them! 

My stud although still young at 10 months has shown no sign of spraying yet. His dad was a light sprayer so I'm hoping he won't even get the notion.
2 of my queens on the other hand do spray - but that's life I guess


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I can give you the details of someone who would possibly give them a go for you. She used to make hoodies and embroidered blankets, not sure if she still does. If you are interested I will PM her details to you. If she does still do it then you can have her embroider them for you too  Made in fleece would be nice and soft and you could use cut up sanitary towels to catch the wee.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

This is the blanket she did for me


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I think it depends on the cats. I have 2 stud boys living together with no problems at all, they get on with each other, but then both of them were born in my house.
> 
> From what I have read, I think the issue comes when they have a visiting queen and what you do then. They obviously have to be separated at that point, I have read of someone having an issue when the boy that was taken out of the house was put back in after the queen had left. The boy that had stayed behind became very territorial.
> 
> Alot of breeders have neuters keeping their stud boys company, but again it depends on the boy really and what he will accept.


Kim do you have a seperate pen for the lucky boy to go in with the visiting queen, ie that they do not mate in the pen that they live together in?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Those blankets are beautiful!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> U serious fluff? LOL
> Thinking about it though it would be more expensive to buy the disposables wouldnt it? At least if I got proper stud pants then I can wash & reuse - what do u reckon?


yes i never thought about the price


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Angeli said:


> It's best to keep them in separate quarters. Even if they appear to be getting on with each other a situation will arise where they will compete with each other and that is when the fur will fly........literally.
> I have gone in and separated two fighting tom cats in the past and was nearly shredded for my efforts.


Lol! I did that - once! Got a beautifully infected hand. And yes, even with Burmese the fur will literally fly. 

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Daisy May said:


> Kim do you have a seperate pen for the lucky boy to go in with the visiting queen, ie that they do not mate in the pen that they live together in?


I don't have visiting queens Sue.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes i was thinking about getting stud pants for my queens that are spraying - where did u get them from?


I got them from a regular pet shop. Bitch britches for Chihuahua sized bitches.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I know this will sound stupid but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Do you have to keep your eye on your stud when he is wearing the stud pants incase he needs a poo?
> 
> ...


In the beginning I had to keep an eye on him for that exact reason. With time he learned to tell me when it was time to go.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

"bitch britches" what a funny name


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> This is the blanket she did for me


Wow that is just gorgeous hun - how lovely


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> "bitch britches" what a funny name


LOL yes quite fluff tee hee hee


----------

